# Filtering a case



## joeltt1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello,

I just recently bought a Coolermaster HAF 932 case for a build I'm doing. I chose this case because it had larger fans and seemed like it would do better for an "air cooled" build than the Antec 1200, which I originally wanted due to its intake filter system.

I've heard of people doing things like loosening fans and placing cut Swiffer pieces between the fan and the case to form a sort of DIY dust filter...is this possible/safe? Or does anyone have other DIY dust/debris filtering ideas for PC cases?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

You can try to mod one yourself or you can look here to see if anything fits your needs


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo joeltt1 :wave:

I've been experimenting a bit with various materials for filtering fans (Mrs WereBo does a lot of textile-crafts, which produces a lot of dust ) and, so far the best I've found is 2-3 layers of stockings/tights mesh (if you know a lady you can persuade to part with a pair or 2 :wink

Cut squares out of the material the same size as the fan+surround, and just sandwich it between the fan and case as you mount the fans, keeping it just taut enough to not be sucked into the blades.

The combined mesh is fine enough to catch most of the dust before it gets inside the case, but still lets outside air in - An added bonus is that, with all the dust caught on the outside of the mesh, it's easy-peasy to quickly brush off into a vacuum-cleaner nozzle :wink:


----------



## toostrike (Nov 6, 2008)

I posted this same question,but in the wrong section.Finally,after hours of searching the net I found the best solution for this problem.I say the best because it is easy to install and clean.I knew my searching would pay off.......

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25555&zenid=09d21153f2548da70ac8555065f9fc44


----------



## toostrike (Nov 6, 2008)

Dammit! I just read some reviews,and these will cut your air flow in half.It looks like I will start cutting up my girlfriends pantyhose.Who loves ya Baby!


----------



## joeltt1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if doing the same thing with swiffer cloths cause any airflow problems?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry joeltt1, we don't have 'Swiffer' cloths in the UK :wink: They appear to be what we call 'J-Cloth' though, which would be OK at first, but the airflow drops off drastically, as it collects the dust :sigh:


----------



## toostrike (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I found an answer this time.In 2 weeks my video card,HS/2 fans,and front fans get a good dust build up.I'm in a pretty clean environment,so its not like I live in a mess. I am using a Antec 900,so along with good air flow comes dust.I have been researching this problem for 3 days now.I dont think nylon stockings will solve any problems.I noticed alot of people using this method.First,it's impossible to know how much to stretch the stocking,so dust will not get in your case,or at least keep it to a minimum.Air conditioner filters,vacuum filters are a good idea,but usually require you to remove you fan to install.That can be a PITA.I found a good place to get filters.

http://www.purapc.com/store/index.html

You can scroll down and look at the PuraPC Filter Material.You get (1) square yard of this for $5.00 dollars.This material is made of polyurethane foam,which has minimal airflow restriction.I plan on cutting a few pieces,so I have a few for back-ups.The Antec 900 has 2 front 120mm fans.I am going to cut a piece that covers both intake fans,and let the intake air hold it in place.Every week I can replace the foam with a new piece,and wash the filter I was using originally.I cut a piece of motherboard foam that was in the box for protection to see how it would look on the front of my case.Not bad,I can live with it.Is this going to be the cure for all the dust.No,I dont think so,but I can prevent alot of dust getting on fans,video cards,and other components.


I have 2 fans on my HS which suck alot of air.I want that to be clean air.

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/557/img0075y.jpg


Here is a couple pictures of the Front of my case,so having a black case,with recessed grills blend into the case to some extent using these filters.You can install this from the inside on any case,but I want easy access to peel and stick a filter when needed.I think the key points here is keeping out alot of dust with minimal airflow restriction:smile:

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=7507&page=3


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm... That purapc air-filter looks very interesting - The large square can be cut to form a tight fit inside the plastic grille that covers my 120mm front-fan, that would work better than bits from the missus' tights lightly-stretched over the fan-mounting screws, though I don't s'pose she'll want 'em back now :grin: (Pic taken before tights were fitted....)











What might be cheaper and easier to obtain is the replaceable 'vacuum-cleaner-filters', they're designed to catch the 'micros-sized' dust and not restrict the airflow









I'm not sure about that 'purapc' monitoring software though, that seems totally pointless


----------



## toostrike (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree.The software is a complete gimic.Duh!! your filters are dirty.Ok.Thanks.I think after a few cleanings you can judge your environment.If I mount them on the outside,once a week is no big deal.Now,If I have to take my case apart,which I will in my situation,I would do it less often,so having it on the outside would make it so easy.If this works out good I will do it with my next build using the Antec 1200.The 1200 has filters,but you have to take it apart to clean,which is a PITA.I dont mind cleaning my case,but it would be nice to have easy access,atleast with filters.I was reading some reviews on the 1200,and some people mentioned is was a pain to deal with the filters,so I'm hoping this method will make it easy.I should have them in a few days,so I'll find out. 

Thats why I mentioned to scroll down and check out just them foam material.It is sold by the square foot,not yard.My bad,Anyway,I'm not saying using nylons is a bad Idea,I'm sure it works,or so many people would not use it in the first place.The thing with vacuum cleaner filters,air conditioner filters,ect... are designed for that purpose.Intake fans,even at higher speeds dont draw an air current like vacuums or air conditioners.I could be wrong,that happens alot,but without a stronger air current how much stress are you putting on a pc fan to get results.These are made for pc's,and supposedly have limited restriction.


----------

